# Man O War Toro Cigar Review - MOW Virtue is a nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Man O War Virtue is a nice smoke. It has flavors of wood and nut. I really enjoyed this cigar and would recommend it. It is a good morning smoke.

Read the full review here: Man O War Toro Cigar Review - MOW Virtue is a nice smoke


----------

